# Magnetic dipsticks, etc.



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Weird question: I've read about the magnetic dipsticks, drain plugs, etc. which are available. Coincidentally, I was in the kitchen earlier and removed a magnetic hook from the side of the frig and placed it down near a 12" Chef's knife. When I tried to pick up the knife, the magnet was firmly attached. Hmmm. I placed a paring knife on the other side and it firmly stuck. Wandering around, trying various things couldn't find anything thick enough to prevent the parking knife from firmly sticking. I got to thinking about the magnetic heaters that we used to use on the diesel engines here. What I'm wondering is, if one of these can hold a paring knife, three paper clips, etc. firmly why wouldn't it hold metal filings in an engine sump? Admittedly, you can't remove the filings, and it is quite turbulent in there, however just as turbulent with an "official" magnetic dipstick. In any event, they would be captive as long as the magnet is attached. Believe me, these are strong. Also, five of these for $15 is a lot cheaper than the official aftermarket items. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001G52NMQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol well it is a magnet!
yea the catch is it will not let you remove the magnetic trash from the crank case.

now if you had a spin oil filter placing a magnet on the spin filter is a great idea!
corvette club did that one back in the 1960's.
and it is still available from them.

the beauty of a magnetic dipstick and a magnetic drain plug is you can remove them from the crank case..
so you have a chance on removing the trash from the crank case!

now an automatic trans in most all of our cars has at least one magnet inside the pan...
but the kicker is you have to drop the pan to clean out the trash!!
but wait there is more!
lol
now the new chevy's and a couple of others out there are using a spin trans filter that is external of the trans!
and guess what???
yup they have a magnet on the base of that filter!!
and yes some mechanics do not see them and throw them out on the first spin trans filter service!!
and is a real pain to get that ultra ultra fine magnetic trash off the magnet!!
diesel fuel and clean rag and wipe and wipe and then final green can brake clean and air wand!!
make sure to do that out side the shop..
you do not want the fine gray magnetic trash in your clean clean shop where you are doing trans work!

pm me if you need links for the oil / magnets page!

and yes I swear by them! they do work!
and they rock in the small engines with out an oil filter!
and work well in the engines with a spin filter! I use all three on those if they have a dip stick that can have a magnet!
and if not then oil filter wrap magnet, and the oil pan drain plug magnet.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

Until something like this happens......Definitely make sure it is of good quality if you do use one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

McCorby said:


> Until something like this happens......Definitely make sure it is of good quality if you do use one.


well try again on a good video link.
and yes buy good quality parts.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I had ordered one but then read a few stories from people who had reported that the magnets at the base of the stick had fallen out and into the oil crankcase. If that happened while the engine was running, it could cause catastrophic damage. I canceled the order. There are probably some good ones out there but I'd rather just change the oil regularly than risk a magnet falling out.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

iowagold said:


> well try again on a good video link.
> and yes buy good quality parts.


Looks like video was made private. The gist was that the aftermarket dipstick came apart causing engine damage.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey guys, not trying to start any range wars. A strong magnet on the sump would keep the metal filings or shards, etc. captive. For those of us who aren't going to buy magnetic dipsticks, etc. this is a low cost alternative. 'dot's all.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup ex it is a thought.
if you had a good suction setup you might be able to get the trash out of the bottom of the crank case..
but over time it would be good to get out all of the trash out of the bottom some how...

for every one looking for good magnets setups pm me
i have a few good pages on the repair site for good sources.

yea lots of questions on any fly by night videos out there...
give any one a camera they want to be a star...
and yes things happen but it is not the rule...
inspect any and all parts going on any equipment.
buy from good sources
and cheaper is not always better.

it is all going to depend on the machine shop and the skills of the machine operator.
i have seen a couple of jina (junk china) dipsticks that were failed on assy due to poor workman ship.
easy to see!
split aluminum and would to have been a problem.

most of the better units that are in the 12.00 and up price are better quality.
we have over 1000 units with mag dipsticks and drain plugs out there..
and have had good luck.
they work for us!


----------

